# At my wit's end. . .



## theyounghusband (Dec 31, 2017)

Hello there, forumers. It's been a long time since I've signed up for one of these, but I'm here looking for help. I'll dig into the currently open threads before I write my own, but my wife and I have only been married for 5 months, and she feels that the passion and romance is already gone. I don't know what to do, and I don't know if I'm even in the wrong with my actions. But maybe talking to someone who has the experience will help me.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

theyounghusband said:


> Hello there, forumers. It's been a long time since I've signed up for one of these, but I'm here looking for help. I'll dig into the currently open threads before I write my own, but my wife and I have only been married for 5 months, and *she feels that the passion and romance is already gone.* I don't know what to do, and I don't know if I'm even in the wrong with my actions. But maybe talking to someone who has the experience will help me.


First thing you do is go online and check your phone bill.

Start there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Marc878 said:


> First thing you do is go online and check your phone bill.
> 
> Start there.


He does not want sex with his wife, but you tell him that she's probably cheating?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Folks, please go to the OP's thread and read that as it has the "rest of the story".

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/406506-first-thread-please-help-me-out.html


----------

